# Bella has arrived



## MylilangelBella (Apr 20, 2012)

We received Bella on Wednesday night and she is what we expected and more. I never thought that owning a pet would make me so happy. In the little amount of time that she has been with our family Bella already knows her name, sits, and comes when given a command. She also is pottying on command as well. I thought that it would take much longer to achieve this. We just have to work on the bite inhibition. She has gotten a better though. Here a few pictures that I have taken of her so far. Enjoy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome and congrats!!! You have such a sweet little baby girls there!!! Looking forward to hearing about her progress and watching her grow!! (And seeing more pictures for sure)


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Is she completely black? Absolutely beautiful puppy Congratulations.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

She is so cute! Love the last picture - you can really see her pretty face. Black dogs are so hard to photograph sometimes


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

She is a very pretty girl. Was she trained to go potty on command by the breeder? That is great. 
ENjoy!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Her name certainly suits her........she is indeed beautiful!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

She is beautiful. I agree, I love that last picture. I think she's beautiful and she knew that was her best shot! Hope my baby comes that trainable next month!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh so beautiful! It's fun to have several puppies around the same age! Bite inhibition is our bugaboo here too.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

She is very cute. Yes, they are so easy to train. My Otis is so smart, he amazes me.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Welcome Bella , what a beautiful doll, and already so smart *


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! She sure is a cutie.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations! Bella is adorable. It's not easy taking pics of black pups, but you did a great job.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Wonderful pictures of Bella,it can be difficult to get good pics of black dogs,but yours are great,she is a very pretty girl living up to her name.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Very sweet, congratulations


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations. Glad Bella is doing well. Here's a great article on B.I. Very important stuff. They come to us hopefully, somewhat trained in this area ,but it's a job that needs further work and actually never ends. Glad you're on to it. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/teaching-bite-inhibition No one in the the world preaches the importance of B. I. more than Ian. Dunbar.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bella is adorable! Welcome!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is so cute!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow she is beautiful ! Love the color !


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a beauty! I love her color! Welcome to both of you. That is wonderful that she is doing so well on potty training.


----------



## MylilangelBella (Apr 20, 2012)

Alcibides said:


> Is she completely black? Absolutely beautiful puppy Congratulations.


Bella has a white marking on her chest.


----------



## MylilangelBella (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! She is so smart and we are so happy to have her apart of our family.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Que bella! You got the quintessential great shot of a little black beauty. Enjoy every day of Bella's puppyhood. It goes by in a flash.


----------



## MylilangelBella (Apr 20, 2012)

AckTivity said:


> Oh so beautiful! It's fun to have several puppies around the same age! Bite inhibition is our bugaboo here too.


Yeah same here. I have a trainer coming to my house this week to help with that.


----------



## MylilangelBella (Apr 20, 2012)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> She is a very pretty girl. Was she trained to go potty on command by the breeder? That is great.
> ENjoy!


She was starting to be paper trained by the breeder, but not pottying on command. It only took 2 days for her to get the hang of it.


----------

